# not breeding here just had a question



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

I wasnt sure where i should post this question but i figured maybe it belonged here lol. Sass is gonna lay eggs soon. I dont wanna breed bettas but I am worried. I dunno how long until she lays them. Shes very fat and I see that white thing thats out under her, I forget what its called. Her tummy is also kinda white and you kinda see the eggs in her so i know shes gonna lay eggs. I was reading about breeding just because i wasnt sure when she would lay the eggs. Then I read the male squeezes them out of her. Will Sass be ok? I mean can she lay the eggs on her own without a male squeezing them from her? Also should I be feeding her the same as i have been? I have kinda cut back just cuz shes fat. I feed Dexter 2 pellets twice a day. Booger still begs for more too. Sass was getting 2 pellets twice a day but i cut back to 1 pellet twice a day for her. This past weekend i fasted her saturday and sunday. Anyways any advice would be appreciated.:-D


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

oh heres another question i thought of. Should i risk putting Sass in with Dexter? I dont want him to harm her. But I dunno what to do. Should i just let them do this and hope for the best? I really an confused and Sass looks upset. I just dunno what to expect or what i would do with baby bettas if I let them spawn.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

No. Don't do it. It is not a good idea.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah I didnt think so. I just hope Sass will lay these eggs. Is there something i can do to help her lay them? Should i be feeding her?


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

I probably should mention shes been like this for at least 3 weeks if not longer.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't believe theres any reason to be worried or panic if shes just plump with eggs...thats a good thing, it means she happy and well cared for I'd say  She may drop them, and she may not...I'm not sure, but it won't hurt her if she doesn't ;-)
If your worried about her being bloated, you can fast her for a couple days...but if its just eggs, you can continue feeding her as usual


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

ok thanks for replying. I kept thinking if she doesnt pass them she will die. But if shes alright either way then thats good. Puts my mind at ease now. Glad shes happy  She keeps stareing at me silly girl. I hope she passes them soon. I did fast her this past weekend. Saturday and sunday, she wasnt happy with me at all lol. I normally just fast both my bettas on saturday. Lisa told me that fasting them 1 day a week is good. So i have been doing that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Females can become eggbound and yes, it can kill them. She should pass the eggs before long. I don't think it would hurt to put her next to a male to see if it will help her pass the eggs. I think she'll either pass them or reabsorb them. Bettatalk has some info on females and eggs.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

It _can_ kill them? Huh, didn't know that....definitely unsettling :shock: I'll have to look into this far more....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I need to look on bettatalk more but I'm sure Faith says that it CAN kill them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This came from bettatalk. 
*female betta is full of eggs (or egg bound)*. Usually females may look a bit more round if they are full of eggs and have not yet released their eggs, or if they just released all their eggs and ate them all . In this case, you will find a white poop the next day and that is a clear indication that the mysterious bloat was from an over consumption of yummy eggs. On rare occasions a female may be unable to release her eggs and may become "egg bound": She will then look very bloated and uncomfortable and may lay at the bottom. If this condition does not pass, and the eggs are not released, the female may die. But this is a very rare occurrence (only happened to me once) (mmmm... Wait. That sounded kinda "funny", so let me rephrase this: only happened to one of my female bettas once .


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, thank you for the info Drama  Much appreciated, I now know don't need to worry about Phoenix and her light chubbiness ;-)


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

well Sass isnt laying on the bottom of her tank so shes ok for now. So nothing can be done to help release the eggs? grrr i hope she passes them and is ok.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonfish- You're welcome! I'm glad I could find the info. lol 
PrincessBetta, just keep an eye on Sass. The article said it 's pretty rare so hopefully, she'll pass the eggs soon. I've never had any problem with my girls. I've never seen them full of eggs. Maybe putting her next to a male might help, IDK.


----------



## PrincessBetta (Jun 30, 2009)

well when i clean her tank i put her right next to Dexter. He shows off for her but she acts like she could care less lol. Both of my bettas are on my computer desk. Dexter is on my left and Sassette is on my right.


----------

